# Stainless Steel Notch Coil by Wismec & Jaybo



## skola

Vapingbest

Today, let’s take a look at the up coming new coil posted by jaybo, below are the detailed features and photo of the new SS Notch coil :
Flavor Like A Clapton
Stainless Steel One Piece Design
Consistent Even Heating Area
Inner Diameter 5.5mm
0.23OHM
Non-Conductive +/- Leads
No Ramp Up Time
Looks Gorgeous
Makes Rebuilding Easy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## zadiac

I likeyyyyy! I likeyyyyyy veeeeryyyyyy much!!


----------



## Cave Johnson

Well that's interesting.

I want to try it out right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting @skola

5.5mm ID, my gosh that is large

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Interesting @skola
> 
> 5.5mm ID, my gosh that is large


Very few RTA's that will take a coil that size...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

skola said:


> Very few RTA's that will take a coil that size...



I have a few and willing to try these out for the team if I can find where to buy them.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Very strange coil


----------



## BubiSparks

Non-Conductive +/- Leads ???????

Probably should read Non Resistance +/- Leads....


----------



## zadiac

BubiSparks said:


> Non-Conductive +/- Leads ???????
> 
> Probably should read Non Resistance +/- Leads....



I'm pretty sure Non Resistance +/- Leads is what they meant.....lol, otherwise it won't work


----------



## BubiSparks

Exactly @zadiac ... A lot of articles online have the same error. An article about a visit with JayBo got it right though...

http://vaping360.com/joyetech-wismec-notch-coil-preview/


----------



## Lingogrey

Jaybo talking about the Notch coil from 09:49 onward (and about a new Genesis style called the Theorem that looks quite interesting before that):

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Lingogrey said:


> Jaybo talking about the Notch coil from 09:49 onward (and about a new Genesis style called the Theorem that looks quite interesting before that):



Looks insanely well thought out. Exciting really.


----------



## Soprono

These are Joytech coils  JayBo will just be "forwarding" them along.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looks like an Avocado on steroids. Really exciting!


----------



## shaunnadan

ooooh! thats a good looking tank


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks like an Avocado on steroids. Really exciting!


Yeah, agree - looks very promising this Theorem.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics grabbed from the video!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

According to this website the Theorem comes with TWO Notch coils, a glass tank sleeve AND a steel tank sleeve at the ridiculous pre-order price of $ 20.50 (air shipping to SA = $ 15, though): http://vapesourcing.com/wismec-theorem-rta.html

More realistic looking pricing on other sites vary from $ 30 to $ 37 (some with free international shipping).

Heaven Gifts (http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Theorem-RTA-Atomizer.html) specifies it as coming with 1 Notch coil (but with both tank sleeves included). If one looks at Wismec's site though, it indeed seems as if two Notch coils and both tank sleeves are included: http://www.wismec.com/product/theorem-atomizer/ 

Either way, it really seems like this is bound to be an excellent value package!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

Wow. I'll definately be watching this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

*Meet the Notch Coil*



Wismec Jay-Bo Notch Coil
Earlier this week, Wismec senior designer Jay-Bo unveiled the Notch Coil. This innovative product will appear in both Joyetech and Wismec products. At the beginning of March, I got to see the Notch Coil in person; the concept floored me, while its potential was absolutely tantalizing. Here’s a quick look at the Notch Coil by Wimec and Joyetech.

*Best of Both Worlds*



Wismec Jay-Bo Notch
To fully appreciate this section of the Notch Coil preview, you’ll need to listen to this Van Halen song. Is it playing yet? How about now? Okay, we’re good.

When Jay-Bo showed me the Notch Coil in his office, a lightbulb went off in my head. It was one of those “Holy crap! Why didn’t anyone do this before?!?” moments. It seems like such a simple and obvious idea — combine the surface area of a Clapton coil with the fast ramp-up time of a traditional coil.

As you can tell by the photos, the Notch Coil has abundant surface area — much more than a typical spaced coil, which seems to work best in rebuildable sub-ohm tanks. The main “body” of the coil is stainless steel, which heats up quickly and provides super-clean flavor (and in my opinion, is safer than other vaping wire materials). The leads are non-resistance nickel wire. I was told that the Notch Coil will work well with temperature control mods, for you guys and dolls that like to…err…control temperature.

As for the specs, the Notch Coil has a resistance of 0.23 ohms and an inner diameter of 5.5mm. I’m curious to see how wicking will be, as I mostly use common coil diameters like 2.5 or 3.0mm. I’m guessing that it’ll feel weird at first, but it will be something that will quickly become second nature.

As for how the Notch Coil vapes, I’ll report on that in the near future. On paper, it looks brilliant for flavor. As you know, we don’t vape on paper at _Vaping360_. We vape on the Internet. Stay tuned for a video interview with Jay-Bo on the Notch Coil and a supremely cool product it will be accompanying.

source: http://vaping360.com/joyetech-wismec-notch-coil-preview/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Surely they know the difference between a notch and a slot?
A notch is open at one end
Notched cutting disk.





A slot is closed at both ends.
A slotted channel grate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Why do I want to try making that coil?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> Why do I want to try making that coil?


I also pondered some rolled SS mesh, slitted with a dremel wheel and how I'd attach it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> I also pondered some rolled SS mesh, slitted with a dremel wheel and how I'd attach it.



Nope, thin walled SS hypodermic tubes. Get them in various sizes. 0.5mm cutting wheel on dremel and presto!
Then just use a wire zapper to attach non-resistance nickel wire to the ends. Should work the same as the Notch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Found this on Facebook just now. One picture is a screenshot with the caption.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Found this on Facebook just now. One picture is a screenshot with the caption.
> View attachment 239733
> View attachment 239734



I wasn't overly impressed with them  ... I got some from eCig Inn in Durbs ... I also tried making my own by spot welding strips of SS mesh to 10mm lengths of 24G Stainless wire, and then bending the mesh around a 3.5mm former ... all I can say about the latter is it's easier to go purchase a mesh tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I wasn't overly impressed with them  ... I got some from eCig Inn in Durbs ... I also tried making my own by spot welding strips of SS mesh to 10mm lengths of 24G Stainless wire, and then bending the mesh around a 3.5mm former ... all I can say about the latter is it's easier to go purchase a mesh tank.


Apparently the clones were not good and the originals delicate and brittle. Apparently also a low wattage coil, and a very "Cool" vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Not many tanks would accommodate a 5.5mm ID coil. It’s a monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Apparently the clones were not good and the originals delicate and brittle. Apparently also a low wattage coil, and a very "Cool" vape.


I only tested the eCig Inn ones, so I can't comment about the "originals" or of going brittle and or temperature differences to conventional coils ... save to say that neither the eCigs ones, nor my "home brew" ones went brittle, and as I rarely vape above 10 Watts, I'm pretty much a "cool zone" vaper, which also lessens any material changes wrt the coils / mesh / metal structure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Not many tanks would accommodate a 5.5mm ID coil. It’s a monster!


The ones I used had an OD of 4.5mm as I recall, and were about 5-6mm long, which is pretty close as OD's go to a loosely wound 3mm Clapton

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

The original thread resurrected today by @Stew only lasted 5 days which actually really does sum up the original Notch coil, met with so much hype only for people to realise how c**p they were in a week (at least that's how I remembered it)! Despite all that surface area was severely lacking in flavour, only the ultrasonic devices released a couple of years ago gave a colder vape and ramp up of a milk float!

They did release smaller improved versions (where 3.5ID I believe but don't quote me on that) about two years ago which gave a warmer vape and improved flavour but again went out of fashion very quickly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

These are apparently 3.5mm .

These coils arrived on the scene in 2016 and didn't seem to take off.
Might be worth trying on new RTA/RDAs.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Something they are "good" for (as a backup only) is the SMRT Coils for the PnP pods. Used with Muji or DartKing cotton, it works in the PnP pods, but the trick is to get the one leg into the middle of the cotton otherwise it's either a dead short on the coil or a dead short on the chamber. It does work, but I wont suggest it for new rebuilders to try and only for those that have run out of SMRT Mesh strips and is really in need of a coil and cannot make it to a shop or wait for an order... 

So you must be desperate to the point where you'll vape diaper cotton and clean VG if it comes to it... but before you reach that point, contact me and I'll send you something better than diaper cotton and a couple of mesh strips to see you through first... being able to use it, does not mean you should use it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> These are apparently 3.5mm .
> 
> These coils arrived on the scene in 2016 and didn't seem to take off.
> Might be worth trying on new RTA/RDAs.


They disappeared and made a comeback in 2018, was even a couple of tanks released that were given the Notch name! The newer versions also came pre-wicked with cotton and were better than previous notch coils but still much cooler than a traditional wire coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Something they are "good" for (as a backup only) is the SMRT Coils for the PnP pods. Used with Muji or DartKing cotton, it works in the PnP pods, but the trick is to get the one leg into the middle of the cotton otherwise it's either a dead short on the coil or a dead short on the chamber. It does work, but I wont suggest it for new rebuilders to try and only for those that have run out of SMRT Mesh strips and is really in need of a coil and cannot make it to a shop or wait for an order...
> 
> So you must be desperate to the point where you'll vape diaper cotton and clean VG if it comes to it... but before you reach that point, contact me and I'll send you something better than diaper cotton and a couple of mesh strips to see you through first... being able to use it, does not mean you should use it...


That sounded like if you are desperate you can use them but don't! fair assessment!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

It is funny looking at peoples reaction to these at the start of the thread, we have all been there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Amusing old video review of the notch coil by Geekay Vapes. You older vapers might remember him. He was really popular.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> That sounded like if you are desperate you can use them but don't! fair assessment!



Something like that yes... its a bit of a pain to bend the one leg back towards the other leg, making sure the bend is as close as possible to the actual coil section as to not protrude and hit the top section of the RBA once screwed on. Then with the leg pointing down now, you have to poke it in-between the layers of the cotton as to not short out either side of the cotton. In the process you have to make sure you dont break the leg off, or mangle up the coil, as the coil is only sturdy on the one side with the actual metal running down the one end, the other side it is flimsy and opens up if you bend it. Then you have to make sure you have enough cotton, as it is not the same ID as the rod supplied for the SMRT coils. With that said, you need to find a coiling tool/drillbit that is the right size just to guide it into the RBA (and again, not mangle it up as there is no lip on the tool you use to push the coil down with or provide resistance against the force when guiding the cotton through the side slit of the RBA.

But, like I said, if you have some experience in rebuilding, it shouldn't be too much of a PITA to get it done. So it's for that end-of-days kind of backup plan to have a few of these lying around. I recon that will be for any RTA/RDA/RBA that can use it. Never underestimate the power of a coil that you don't like when you don't have anything else to use.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Something like that yes... its a bit of a pain to bend the one leg back towards the other leg, making sure the bend is as close as possible to the actual coil section as to not protrude and hit the top section of the RBA once screwed on. Then with the leg pointing down now, you have to poke it in-between the layers of the cotton as to not short out either side of the cotton. In the process you have to make sure you dont break the leg off, or mangle up the coil, as the coil is only sturdy on the one side with the actual metal running down the one end, the other side it is flimsy and opens up if you bend it. Then you have to make sure you have enough cotton, as it is not the same ID as the rod supplied for the SMRT coils. With that said, you need to find a coiling tool/drillbit that is the right size just to guide it into the RBA (and again, not mangle it up as there is no lip on the tool you use to push the coil down with or provide resistance against the force when guiding the cotton through the side slit of the RBA.
> 
> But, like I said, if you have some experience in rebuilding, it shouldn't be too much of a PITA to get it done. So it's for that end-of-days kind of backup plan to have a few of these lying around. I recon that will be for any RTA/RDA/RBA that can use it. Never underestimate the power of a coil that you don't like when you don't have anything else to use.



I need to get you onto working out how to use them coils to rebuild RPM coils, (the RPM RBA sucks!), and then I'll dig out my ol' Fetch Pro again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Amusing old video review of the notch coil by Geekay Vapes. You older vapers might remember him. He was really popular.



what ever happened to him?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Hakhan said:


> what ever happened to him?


He went into woodworking. Still chat to him now and then on Facebook. One of the best reviewers in his time. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> He went into woodworking. Still chat to him now and then on Facebook. One of the best reviewers in his time.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk




I agree I watched all his videos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

